# Hey everyone!



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

I've been reading from you lovely forum for sometime guys, i decided to register now , and i just wanna say hello to everyone.

Id like to thank you for all the useful information i have found so far and what is yet to come!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

welcome to the forum alexgrc


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Thanks for joining


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Indeed welcome welcome, hope you get even more useful stuff


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Thank you all for the warm welcoming!


----------

